# Using Ohio ramp.....



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

I just found out that my lil nephew and 2 neices will be comming down here to spend a few days with us and I want to take them all for a boat ride and then have my wife take the girls shopping and I will take my 8 y.o. nephew into Michigan waters and fish. I will be launching out of Ohio and no I do not have a Ohio fishing license but the ramp is closer for my wife. The Ohio DNR are at the ramp often and if we fish in Michigan waters and come into Ohio ramp will I have a problem? How do I prove I was only in Michigan fishing? Also.....Michigan limit is 50 perch and Ohio 30 so am I allowed 100 or 60?
I was brought up to believe it was "Port of entry" was the law but now I am not sure 100%
I know there has been 100 threads but I cant find one this specific to my situation.
Thank you


----------



## luv2havemoartime (Mar 11, 2005)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> You need a license for where you fish, not from where you launch from.
> 
> You don't have to prove anything. They must prove you fished in Ohio waters. (have to see you and not presume)


I would say also to be safe, no one should handle any rods until you reach the appropriate waters...I would not even have lures or bait on them.


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

luv2havemoartime said:


> I would say also to be safe, no one should handle any rods until you reach the appropriate waters...I would not even have lures or bait on them.


I appreciate both replys BUT I really dont believe I (legally) can even come into a Ohio port with NO Ohio license. I have neighbors argueing about this...LOL
I am looking up the DNR tomm and hoping for a answer. I dont want to buy a Ohio license but I might have to.

Mike.....Where can I read what you typed........I cant find??

TYVM


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

jakeo said:


> I appreciate both replys BUT I really dont believe I (legally) can even come into a Ohio port with NO Ohio license. I have neighbors argueing about this...LOL
> I am looking up the DNR tomm and hoping for a answer. I dont want to buy a Ohio license but I might have to.
> 
> Mike.....Where can I read what you typed........I cant find??
> ...


When you get the answer from the Ohio DNR, could you please post the answer they give you?


----------



## rockafed (Feb 23, 2005)

I have asked the ohio DNR about this. Specifically, I am a MI resident w/ a MI fishing license. However, I run a charter boat out of a marina in OH, just east of Toledo. I wanted to run to MI waters to get 50 perch (the MI limit) as opposed to the ohio limit of 30 perch. The ohio DNR told me I could not do this and that I could only bring my OHio limit back to the Ohio dock. I tried to argue that in MI people can fish ohio waters and bring their 6 ohio fish back to a MI dock w/o issue (last yr MI limit was 5, and oH was 6). If anyone else gets a different awnser from the OH DNR I would be interested in hearing about it.


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

I made a phone call and am waiting for a reply and I am going to ask for the awswer in writing.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

rockafed said:


> I have asked the ohio DNR about this. Specifically, I am a MI resident w/ a MI fishing license. However, I run a charter boat out of a marina in OH, just east of Toledo. I wanted to run to MI waters to get 50 perch (the MI limit) as opposed to the ohio limit of 30 perch. The ohio DNR told me I could not do this and that I could only bring my OHio limit back to the Ohio dock. I tried to argue that in MI people can fish ohio waters and bring their 6 ohio fish back to a MI dock w/o issue (last yr MI limit was 5, and oH was 6). If anyone else gets a different awnser from the OH DNR I would be interested in hearing about it.


Your logic is Ok by me. 

Unless Ohio has some illogical laws on the books, I don't see why you would need a license if not fishing those waters.

I can see however it would simplify things with the CO's. But making it simple for them should not be enough.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Michigan has some exceptions when near other states but the actual Michigan law does state you must have a fishing license to possess sport caught fish, not just to fish. It would be illogical to say you come off the water with sport caught fish and didn't fish for them. 

Just like the Michigan rule where coming back from Canada with your Canada fish limit, keeping the fish in your car and stopping somewhere in Michigan to fish for the same species in Michigan. Can't do it. Whethere Ohio has the same type of exceptions it is wise to check with Ohio.

It's not about making it simple for the COs, it's about making it harder for poachers.


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

Well my wife and I took a ride today towards Port Clinton Ohio and I stopped at a public fishing area where there was a CO's truck was parked. I presented him with the question and he actually asked me if I was joking. He said that if I came in with over the Ohio limit that I was subject to a fine and possibbly other consequences. This man was not a young man and I told him about Michigans rules-laws-exceptions- and he told me that he wouldnt try it.
I really do agree with him and after thinking about it, port of entry will be what I am sticking with because someday in Michigan there will be a new CO who opens that can of worms. Buying my Ohio tommorrow.
BTW.....Where in the Michigan laws does it state you may come in with a Ohio limit to a Michigan port?
Thanks all.

UPDATE:FOUND IT>>>>>Can I launch my boat in Michigan and fish walleye in Ohio or Ontario and bring my catch back into Michigan?
Answer: Yes! As long as when you return through Michigan waters you do not drop lines and fish. You must also have the
appropriate Ohio or Ontario fishing license. You cannot fish in Michigan with more than a Michigan limit of fish on board.

OK..........Do I need a Michigan License?


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

jakeo said:


> Well my wife and I took a ride today towards Port Clinton Ohio and I stopped at a public fishing area where there was a CO's truck was parked. I presented him with the question and he actually asked me if I was joking. He said that if I came in with over the Ohio limit that I was subject to a fine and possibbly other consequences. This man was not a young man and I told him about Michigans rules-laws-exceptions- and he told me that he wouldnt try it.
> I really do agree with him and after thinking about it, port of entry will be what I am sticking with because someday in Michigan there will be a new CO who opens that can of worms. Buying my Ohio tommorrow.
> BTW.....Where in the Michigan laws does it state you may come in with a Ohio limit to a Michigan port?
> Thanks all.
> ...


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

A Michigan license for what ??? Fishing in Ohio ?


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

malainse said:


> A Michigan license for what ??? Fishing in Ohio ?


If I launched in Michigan, fished in Ohio, did NOT stop to fish Michigan waters but was checked at the dock by a Michigan C.O..
This is all in reference to the spring walleye run and the scenerio(SP) I posted earlier.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

jakeo said:


> If I launched in Michigan, fished in Ohio, did NOT stop to fish Michigan waters but was checked at the dock by a Michigan C.O..
> This is all in reference to the spring walleye run and the scenerio(SP) I posted earlier.


 
You tell em you fished Ohio waters, not Michigan and roll the dice.
Simple as that.


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

wintrrun said:


> You tell em you fished Ohio waters, not Michigan and roll the dice.
> Simple as that.


With my luck theres no rolling the dice.......:lol:
I'm just trying to get others ideas cause I was brought up believing it was "port of entry" laws apply but the spring walleye thing has me asking this question.....NOT looking for arguement, just whats the LAW.
Thank you


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

I have done it for years from both states ,never had a problem,only checked a couple times ,I was told as long as I fish it was ok ,,check your local CO to see what he has to say,I don't know the law 'but what ever it is I guess you are at there mercy how do you prove you did not stop?what ever the law is,lie detector I guess


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I guess that it would be the same as fishing a river near a great lake. At different times of the year rules that apply to the river do not apply to great lakes fishing. You could say that you caught the questionable fish in the great lake but if you are not actually on the lake when checked you will more than likely have to let the judge sort it out. Is it really worth that extra walleye:yikes::yikes: you decide.Being that you have three licenses can you catch a limit of Ontario eyes,then do the same in Ohio, then catch a Michigan limit all in the same day? You probably legally can, but is it worth the price if any DNR or MNR officer wants to ticket you.


----------

